# indecision



## Carol_H (Apr 15, 2018)

wondering if anyone can give me thoughts on choosing between  SL2 or T6i ?      i have not owned  slr camera since mid eighties.   Besides travel, landscape,architecture;  i would like something  for polo matches and  low light ,no flash situations like student recitals.  any suggestions???


----------



## Derrel (Apr 15, 2018)

IF YOU CAN, go to a store and check the prospective cameras out., in-person, and LOOK through the viewfinder. See the cameras, feel them, compare their sizes. The SL2 is quite compact for a d-slr, perhaps the smallest true d-slr on the market. The T6i is also pretty small, but not "miniaturized" to the degree that the SL2 has been.

DxO Mark might be useful to compare technical image quality between the two models; they use European naming for the Canon models, and I'm not sure what the T6i "is" in Euro-model language.

I looked at the SL1 a few years back; I preferred the slightly larger cameras for their viewfinder image, but my impression is that the SL2 iteration is somewhat better than its predecessor model. Again however, an in-person comparison is what I'd suggest for you.

*photoflyer* has a similar question posted today involving the SL2 and the T7i at T7i or SL2 for small travel DSLR?


----------



## Carol_H (Apr 16, 2018)

Thanks for the reply


----------

